#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-11
 * mr_steve starts school today, whee
<h00k> mr_steve: boo!
<mr_steve> heya h00k, how goes it?
<mr_steve> I'm being made to use Windows for my online math class :(
<h00k> ...why?
<h00k> for what?
<mr_steve> The online tests use an ActiveX plugin
<h00k> fail. :(
<mr_steve> Quite
<h00k> virtual machine?
<mr_steve> I'm thinking about it. My laptop's a little under-powered, but it could probably handle an XP VM
<h00k> I have Windows run faster in a VM on this machine than natively :(
<mr_steve> I've discovered the same thing, I've already got one XP VM on one of my servers, it runs my BBS
<mr_steve> I'm fresh out of legit XP licenses I think, but meh
<Snoopy> So lucid is more stable when doing a fresh install
<h00k> probably
<Snoopy> I tried the upgrade and it didn't load the login page as a GUI, it did it in like a terminal
<Snoopy> But if anyone tries lucid, wait till Alpha 2 (jan 14)
<Snoopy> It should be more stable
<Snoopy> But with the way I depend on my computer so much, I need a bootable backup of my whole system
<Snoopy> I suggest this: Don't test lucid until Alpha 2.... It is a waste of space and time installing Alpha 1 because of all of the bugs... I just found one
<Snoopy> Anyone know what 10.10 is going to be codenamed?
<zomGreg> mangy mutt?
<zomGreg> mellifluous monarch?
<tonyyarusso> We don't normally hear the codename announcement until about the beta release of the previous one.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-12
<h00k> Which will be approx. March 18th
<tonyyarusso> uh, what will?
 * tonyyarusso seems to lack an important bit of scrollback atm
<h00k> ah, the beta of Lucid, when M* M*
<Takyoji> YEAR OF THE LINUX DESKTOP
<h00k> Takyoji: no, silly, that's already happening!
<h00k> will be announced
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Takyoji> It's quite surprising; it appears my brother finally has interest in OpenOffice because his new laptop was only pre-installed with Microsoft Works...
<tonyyarusso> hehe :)
<Takyoji> Typically he acts as if price determines value of anything.
<Takyoji> I know it sounds stupid, but it would be nice if Pidgin for example allowed you to set it to have a certain program scan a transferred file first before letting the user access it (such as ClamAV bindings or something)
<Takyoji> For those of us that proudly wear our tinfoil hats as we sandbox/virtualize every application used on our desktops.
<Takyoji> (hence why I'm curious of OpenBSD still yet)
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent FLOSS video transcoder?
<Takyoji> I would also like it mint flavor, please.
<h00k> er, like ffmpeg?
<Takyoji> Yes, but with a GUI for those whom aren't apt enough to use a CL
<h00k> it's not too bad!
<h00k> http://linux.die.net/man/1/ffmpeg
<h00k> how are you converting things? from what to what?
<h00k> it can be as easy as ffmpeg -i infile.format outfile.format
<Takyoji> CLI*
<Takyoji> I mean for a person that barely even knows what a file format is.
<Takyoji> I believe they need it from DVD video (.vob) to a more widely implemented format.
<Takyoji> (or even just a container for that matter)
<Takyoji> I wish Mastroska was more widely supported...
<Takyoji> I wuv that container format..
<h00k> oh,oh, like extracting from a DVD
<h00k> dvd::rip perhaps
<Takyoji> The only problem is that they'll very likely be a Windows user
<h00k> in that case, consider DVD Decrypter
<h00k> and/or DVD shrink
<h00k> Handbrake, perhaps
<h00k> yeah, Handbrake
<Takyoji> I was looking at Handbrake earlier curiously.
<Takyoji> Otherwise the person it's for is apparently someone of a video production company called "Fox Video Productions" whom also wants a website as well
<h00k> handbrake!
<Takyoji> And there's apparently already several other companies with the exact same name...
<Takyoji> Anyone have thoughts on the idea of GPU-accelerated graphics in a web browser, operated by Javascript? :P
<Takyoji> Just to think, like just 8 years ago Javascript used to give people the impression of annoying animated images hovering near the cursor, or flashing text, or a snow effect of asterisks down a page... xP
<mr_steve> mine eyes glazeth over
<h00k> heh
 * mr_steve is happily failing a match practice test
<mr_steve> grr, *math
<Takyoji> http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=92 Click "Compile and Run"
<Takyoji> That just scares me. A person wrote his own implementation of a QBasic compiler and considerably even a bytecode interpreter, and has the output draw to an HTML5 canvas
<Takyoji> in Javascript
<Takyoji> And wrote a functioning game within it as well
<akgraner> tonyyarusso, ping
<_diablo> I haven't seen him in a while
<akgraner> _diablo, ok..  I just sent him an email and wanted to see what his schedule was like this afternoon.. it's about a program in Scott Co. who needs some help - with Ubuntu related stuff
<_diablo> yeah, fair enough. sorry for the lack of help.
<akgraner> I have to step away for a few hours but should be back after 4pm your time
<akgraner> _diablo, no worries :-)
<akgraner> I'll check back a little later.. thx :-)
<tonyyarusso> akgraner: I'm around atm btw
<akgraner> tonyyarusso, hey
<akgraner> did you get my email?
<tonyyarusso> I did
<akgraner> just wanted to know if it makes sense to you
<tonyyarusso> I don't quite understand how it relates to Ubuntu yet though
<akgraner> he installs ubuntu on the refurbished computers
<tonyyarusso> or, frankly, exactly what BTYR does.  Is that a primary service of theirs?
<akgraner> and gives the to the families of deployed soldiers
<akgraner> that is one of the organizations he is working with
<tonyyarusso> Do you know which other ones?
<akgraner> nope, but I know it has to do with single moms
<akgraner> his big issue is support, classes for people he gives the computers too, QA sessions etc
<tonyyarusso> I see.  hrm
<tonyyarusso> I wonder whether he's had any contact with http://freegeektwincities.org/ also.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: any news on the shirts?
<_diablo> I shared the spreadsheet with you I believe
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: not that I know of?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, you did
<akgraner> I don't think so, he just now started contacting people who he thought might be able to 1) offer help in some fashion 2) help grow the project
<tonyyarusso> Do you happen to know whether the broader Ubuntu community has any sort of "beginner training" curriculum that we could use if we did do something?
<akgraner> and since he is installing Ubuntu on them all - I thought it might be something you would want to talk to him about and see if the LoCo team would want to help
<_diablo> hmmm, how do we define critical mass?
<akgraner> tonyyarusso, I think the learning team might have some stuff, and with User Days coming up I can ask them
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: for shirts, by what people are willing to pay versus where the quantity price breaks are.
<tonyyarusso> akgraner: That would be good to know - we don't really have a good support infrastructure in place yet, so it'd be a bit of a hurdle to get started, so anything that lowers the cost of entry would be helpful.
<tonyyarusso> akgraner: I added a note to our spec on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam/Specs/AreaGroups for reference, although I'm not sure what/when we could commit to offhand.  (Ideally someone else would step up to run with it)
<akgraner> tonyyarusso, sorry had deal with an issue here..
<akgraner> tony no worries I'll get you all the info I have and you can talk to the fellow in charge of this.  I am going to write up something for the US Teams about this as well to see if it's something they would like to see about starting in their areas..
<akgraner> I'll get you all the stuff I can that's floating around out there in regards to the classes and stuff
<akgraner> tonyyarusso, thanks! :-)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-13
<Snoopy> ok I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<Snoopy> and it is stable.... or atleast, for me
<Snoopy> which makes me very happy with ubuntu working :)
<h00k> I'd also be interested if there is any "Beginner Training" available
<Snoopy> I think you have to pay for that
<Snoopy> But I do plan on making free stuff
<Snoopy> to teach people how to use ubuntu
<_diablo> h00k: are you still around?
<h00k> _diablo: indeed, I am
<_diablo> h00k: mr_steve and I are going to be holding Ubuntu Hour in the afternoons at some point
<_diablo> probably starting next week at a starbucks downtown
<_diablo> if you're interested in help, you're more than welcome to come hang out with us there
<_diablo> I think it was Friday, but I'd have to look over the logs from the meeting to be sure
<h00k> _diablo: where would this be?
<_diablo> at a starbucks downtown. I'm not sure
<h00k> Downtown twin cities?
<Takyoji> Folks: be sure to participate and spread the following information: http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/01/youtube-20-needs-your-input.html
<_diablo> h00k: yup
<h00k> _diablo: gotcha. unfortunately, I'll be in Superior, WI so I'll probably not be able to attend
<h00k> but I could ... er...participate remotely or something
<Takyoji> All you have to do is vote for the idea(s) of having HTML 5/Theora available on YouTube
<h00k> and somehow help
<_diablo> h00k: okay, we'll keep you posted. :)
<_diablo> Takyoji: I'm doing it right now. I really want html5 integration everywhere
<Takyoji> I'm DYING for HTML5-based players.
<Takyoji> Flash just kills performance, and it's a bit pathetic that people resort to Flash as it's the most widely used (across browsers and operating systems) with builtin support for H.264; the primary reason there's Flash-based players to begin with.
<_diablo> Takyoji: true. it uses something like 75% of my cpu with a dual core 2.2 ghz hyperthreading processor.
<_diablo> sa.
<_diablo> s/sa./sad
<h00k> _diablo: make sure to document these Ubuntu Hours!
<h00k> tonyyarusso: does your team have Team Reporting?
<kermit> why is flash's h.264 rendering so slow?
<kermit> i think there's an mplayer plugin to play flash videos, at least for firefox
<_diablo> h00k: kk
<Snoopy> anyone on right now?
<Snoopy> I have a question
<Takyoji> Such as?
<Snoopy> I am having an issue playing certain videos. More specifically .asf
<Snoopy> I need something called a windows speech decoder
<Takyoji> ASF is a container format of Microsoft, preferably for streamed content. Is VLC not able to play such for you?
<Snoopy> it does not seem to be installed.... should I download it via the website or in the synaptic package manager?
<Takyoji> When any Linux distributions, it's most preferred to install through the package manager, as the package manager will update any installed software whenever there's updates as well.
<Takyoji> Just go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Centre (previously called "Add/Remove Programs"). And search for "vlc"
<Snoopy> ok I am using Synaptic and I am downloading the software and installing it... hope this works
<Snoopy> okay an error message popped up
<Snoopy> No suitable decoder module:
<Snoopy> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Snoopy> ok so now what can i do?
<Takyoji> "wmas" or wma?
<Snoopy> the video format I tried was a .asf
<Snoopy> but the error message, I just copied and pasted it
<Takyoji> Refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Snoopy> not much help... I already had Ubuntu restricted extras installes
<Snoopy> *installed
<Snoopy> Can anyone help me?
<Snoopy> When I play .asf videos, I cannot get any audio out of the video.
<Obsidian1723> Do you get audo with oog?
<Snoopy> oog... what is that?
<Obsidian1723> video file type.
<Obsidian1723> ogg rather
<Snoopy> I have no videos with that format
<Obsidian1723> what about with AVI?
<Obsidian1723> or WMV?
<Snoopy> I might be able to try but I don't have any videos with that format
<Snoopy> well that didn't work....
<Obsidian1723> hmm
<Snoopy> connection timed out
<Obsidian1723> hang on
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/Windows_Vista_Aero_vs_Ubuntu_Linux_Beryl.avi
<Obsidian1723> dl that
<Obsidian1723> let me know if vid and audio work.
<Obsidian1723> I suspect you may have some codec issues.
<Snoopy> both audio and video work
<Snoopy> I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<Snoopy> i gotta go soon.....
<Obsidian1723> dl that and let me know
<Snoopy> download it and try? would i get different results?
<Obsidian1723> Its an AVI. I want to see if you can see video and have audio.\
<Takyoji> AVI and ASF are merely container formats rather than the actual format itself
<Snoopy> i am watching it in firefox and i get both
<Takyoji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_format_%28digital%29
<Snoopy> avi worked
<Snoopy> asf still doesn't work
<Snoopy> gotta go in 5 minutes
<Obsidian1723> Its a codec issue.
<Snoopy> i will be back in 3 minutes from now
<Snoopy> ok
<Snoopy> ok back
<Snoopy> how can i solve the issue
<Snoopy> ?
<Obsidian1723> checkout the codecs.
<Obsidian1723> Obviously the audio/video does work. COULD be a driver issue, but I doubt that. I'm leaning towards codec.
<Snoopy> would you happen to know what I have to search for in the package manager?
<Obsidian1723> HOW to fix it EXACTLY? I can't give you step-by-step on that; but I think I've pointed you in the right direction. AVI clearly worked, so you know it's possible. It's just for whatever reason, ASF doesn't work, and that to me, points towards a codec / handling issue.
<Obsidian1723> Is w32codecs installed?
<Obsidian1723> or if you are on a 64 bit system/OS, w64codecs ?
<Snoopy> I can't find then in the package manager
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get search w32codec
<Obsidian1723> ron@anubis:~$ search w32codec
<Obsidian1723> non-free-codecs - Non-free codecs
<Obsidian1723> w32codecs - Win32 codec binaries
<Obsidian1723> ron@anubis:~$
<Obsidian1723> I found em
<Obsidian1723> Enalbe the universe and non-free repos.
<Snoopy> looks like everything on the front page of software sources is enabled but I am having troubles installing it
<Snoopy> what is the exact name?
<Obsidian1723> it wont let you install it?
<Obsidian1723> w32codec
<Snoopy> nothing
<Obsidian1723> or w64codec dpeending on your OS.
<Obsidian1723> What OS are you running?
<Snoopy> ubuntu 10.04 32 bit but on a 64 bit computer
<Obsidian1723> I know.. Ubuntu, but version, specifics.
<Obsidian1723> 10.04 isn't out yet.. unless you are running some Alpha version of it.
<Obsidian1723> Well, youd want the w64codec
<Snoopy> Aplha 1... lpha 2 comes out on the 14th
<Snoopy> what ubuntu version are you using?
<Obsidian1723> Well, you are running Alpha software.. chances of anything working at that stage is a miracle.
<Obsidian1723> I'm on 8.04.3LTS
<Obsidian1723> It goes Alpha, Beta, Developmental, Final (usually) when it comes to software development stages.
<Obsidian1723> Is this your production PC or a testing PC?
<Snoopy> both
<Snoopy> still cannot find the codec
<Obsidian1723> well, you may be SOL with that.
<Obsidian1723> just my 2 cents worth, but I only upgrade to LTS to LTS +1 and later. Safer and more stable that way.
<Obsidian1723> When 10.04 comeso ut in April, I won't upgrade until June when 10.04.1LTS is out.
<Snoopy> doesn't ake very much sense to me but ok
<Obsidian1723> Just too many issues otherwise. 64bit too, while the future, is behind in many ways (like with Flash)
<Obsidian1723> LTS - Long Term Support.
<Obsidian1723> I think you may just need to wait until that Alpha comes out with a new build.
<Obsidian1723> Hopefully they support what you neeed, otherwise, go back to 9.04 or 8.04.x
<Snoopy> I tried looking for the codec stuff on Jaunty and Karmic... I don't have any discs older than 2009
<Snoopy> What is 8.04 codenamed?
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/custom-ubuntu-8.04.3-desktop-i386-version-5.iso
<Obsidian1723> Thats my version of it.
<Obsidian1723> Hardy Heron
<Snoopy> what is the difference between your custom one and the official normal one?
<Obsidian1723> LOTS.. updated OpenOffice, added a bunch of networking apps, 3rd party apps not normally installed, codecs, etc
<Snoopy> does it have windows wireless drivers?
<Obsidian1723> You can burn it to DVD or use unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive.
<Obsidian1723> No Windows drivers. It's Linux, not Windows.
<Snoopy> an application called "windows wireless drivers"
<Obsidian1723> ah no, didnt install that.
<Snoopy> I need that one program to do anything with ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> What kind of wifi card do you have?
<Obsidian1723> You can download and install it I'm sure.
<Snoopy> belkin f5d8053 v3
<Obsidian1723>    1.
<Obsidian1723>       Obtain the Windows Driver for your system and locate the file that ends with .inf.
<Obsidian1723>    2.
<Obsidian1723>       Install ndisgtk (System → Administration → Synaptic Package Manager).
<Obsidian1723>    3.
<Obsidian1723>       Open ndisgtk (System → Administration → Windows Wireless Drivers).
<Obsidian1723>    4.
<Obsidian1723>       Select Install new driver.
<Obsidian1723>    5.
<Snoopy> i know that part
<Obsidian1723>       Choose the location of your Windows .inf file and click Install.
<Obsidian1723>    6.
<Obsidian1723>       Click OK.
<Obsidian1723> ez enough to do :D
<Obsidian1723> Have you tried ndiswrapper ?
<Snoopy> well I need an internet connection to get the driver installed
<Obsidian1723> also, just my 2 cents worth, go with either the Cisco or Atheros cards.
<Obsidian1723> WAY better support. With the Atheros stuff you can run them in promiscious mode with the 512A chipset.
<Obsidian1723> I suppose you could just download the DEB file, toss it onto a USB.
<Snoopy> yeah
<Obsidian1723> may not be a bad idea anyway
<Snoopy> but for me, I redo my hard drive like every month due to crashes, mistakes, and other silly things I do to it
<Obsidian1723> Well, you may want to try Remastersys , thats how I made the version.,
<Snoopy> would you know how to make a bootable backup of the system?
<Snoopy> I think the current one woule be "ubuntu Customization kit"
<Obsidian1723> Remastersys
<Obsidian1723> Google that it wil ltake u to the page for it. Add the PPA, install it. easy app.
<Snoopy> do you know how someone would download ubuntu by bit torrent?
<Obsidian1723> I dont use torrents.
<Obsidian1723> but Ubuntu has a BitTorrent installed.
<Snoopy> i know that much....
<Snoopy> I gotta go
<Snoopy> bye
<Obsidian1723> ye
<Obsidian1723> bye
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Not yet, no.
<mr_steve> Anyone see this yet? http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-approach-to-china.html
<_diablo> mr_steve: yeah, I saw that
<_diablo> very good
<_diablo> although, now I'm realizing you posted that over an hour ago
<_diablo> or less.
<_diablo> argh. I'm drunk. Well. yeah. Ignore me. But I'm glad Google is stepping up.
<mr_steve> indeed
<Takyoji> That is insane: http://ajaxian.com/archives/gordon-flash-runtime-implemented-in-javascript
<Takyoji> I wonder if we'll see Microsoft becoming an absolute minority in the smartphone industry (if it isn't already, supposedly)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-14
<_diablo> hey, is anyone familiar with irc?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: relatively, what's up?
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.com/m5fa6f2d2
<_diablo> that's what happens over and over when I try to connect to irc.gnome.net
<_diablo> sorry, I mean irc.gnome.org
<_diablo> and yet http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#building says that that's the right server
<_diablo> any clue?
<tonyyarusso> reading
<_diablo> kk, sorry. :)
<tonyyarusso> Are you using _diablo or ~_diablo as your nick there?
<_diablo> _diablo
<_diablo> I assume the leading ~ is the way it connects or something
<tonyyarusso> Try without the underscore - I suspect their server is just configured not to allow it.
<tonyyarusso> (or their server software can't handle it)
<_diablo> ah, okay
<tonyyarusso> It's not a limitation of IRC itself, obviously :)
<_diablo> yeah. :)
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: ah, thanks :) that's so weird, they accept the nick with a leading underscore, but not username
<tonyyarusso> huh
<Takyoji> It's in the IRC specification that first character of a username must be a letter.
<Takyoji> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/chapter2.html#c2_3 Section 2.3.1
<_diablo> Takyoji: it actually does not say that it must be so. It does say that "Most protocol messages specify..."
<_diablo> also, it says "many server commands", not all
<Takyoji> Anyone have thoughts on http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9144221/Google_attack_part_of_widespread_spying_effort ?
<_diablo> Takyoji: I'm worried
<_diablo> Takyoji: I'm proud of google for finally leaving it though
<Takyoji> yea
<Takyoji> I wonder if/when countries may turn against China for such
<_diablo> it's not easy. China trades a lot. Trade stops wars, but trade also stops condemnation
<Obsidian1723> F China
<_diablo> lol
<Obsidian1723> I do admire their firewall though.
<_diablo> it's a Great Firewall
<Obsidian1723> I wonder what they use? SonicWall? a Gentoo series of PCs? heh
<_diablo> mr_steve: ping
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-15
<Obsidian1723> nice site.
<help[12]> hey guys, anyone here tried ubuntu 10.04?
<Takyoji> Woo
<Takyoji> "We've heard a lot of feedback around supporting HTML5 and are working hard to meet your request, so stay tuned. We'll be following up when we have more information. We're answering this idea now because there are so many similar HTML5 ideas and we want to give other ideas a chance to be seen.
<Takyoji> Mia, YouTube Team"
<Takyoji> From the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2010-January/003860.html
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-17
<Takyoji_> Anyone have trouble with the Facebook plugin in Pidgin?
<Takyoji_> I'm so glad; I just had the most beautiful Ubuntu installation for a friend.
<Takyoji_> Wireless worked out of the box and everything perfectly.
<Takyoji_> The only issue was that at first boot, the mouse/keyboard didn't work.
<Takyoji_> And in other news, something terrible that seems to have happened recently: http://helpshawnpowersfamily.chipin.com/help-shawn-powers-family
<Takyoji_> Shawn Powers' house supposedly burned down
<Takyoji_> Well, not entirely burned down I suppose: http://www.natuba.com/photo/JWckHL/
<Takyoji_> http://twitter.com/shawnp0wers
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-10
<fisch246> i just got canceled on because of the weather...
<fisch246> time to sit at home and watch Stargate i guess v.v
<Takyoji> I take it that others would agree that it would be pathetic for it to take over 20 minutes for an Ubuntu installation (on a system with a 1.7GHz processor, 768MB RAM, 100GB storage, etc) to load the shutdown dialog when there are no user-level processes running?
<Takyoji> userspace* or whatever term best fits
<Takyoji> with very heavy harddrive activity
<Takyoji> I have a feeling the harddrive must be failing then; just tried opening palimpsest (Disk Utility) and that couldn't even open.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-11
<liquid23> hi
<liquid23> hi im just wondering how do you get your windows partition to mount when u log on
<tonyyarusso> Depending on what options you used when installing Ubuntu, it may be doing so automatically.
<tonyyarusso> on boot, not logon.
<liquid23> on boot
<liquid23> should i edit the fstab cfg file
<liquid23> i have my music on windows thats why im trying to get it to mount so i dont have to config rhythmbox everytime
<tonyyarusso> Are you sure it's not already in fstab?  Otherwise you can do that, yes.
<liquid23> it is not just the swap and the file system
<ColinHarrington> I want to use a Ramdisk for my active workspace.
<ColinHarrington> I saw this article
<ColinHarrington> http://www.linuxreaders.com/2011/01/11/firefox-chrome-cache-on-ram-drive-fedora-ubuntu/
<ColinHarrington> on how to speed up your browser by using a RAMdisk
<ColinHarrington> I'd like to do a RAMdisk for my active workspace (code/class files,etc) that asyncronusly writes behind to disk
<ColinHarrington> has anyone here done this before?
<rlaager> ColinHarrington: "writes behind to disk"... How is that different from normal disk caching then? You want the filesystem to ignore fsync()/fdatasync() calls?
<rlaager> On that note, why are they doing ext2 on a RAM block device? Why not just use tmpfs?
<ColinHarrington> rlaager Well, I only want the workspace portion to go there.
<rlaager> ColinHarrington: http://www.flamingspork.com/projects/libeatmydata/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-13
<Takyoji> Dell honestly doesn't have 10.04 available yet?
<tonyyarusso> Dell is kinda wonky with implementing new releases...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-15
<_diablo> How's everyone doing?
<tonyyarusso> all right I suppose
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: what are you up to?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: looking through old blog posts to see which ones I actually still care about
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: are you going to delete them?
<_diablo> or is it like an aggregator?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: Not so much delete as change published status.
<_diablo> eh, i guess
<_diablo> fair enough
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-16
<MaddogF16> Go dirty birds, beatin the pack right now
<techunit> Hi I am interested in joining this Loco team, but would like more information.
<tonyyarusso> techunit: I can try, but we might as well do it here in case anyone else is wondering the same thing.
<tonyyarusso> For Empathy, you add it like any other account, and then join a channel once it's set up.
<techunit> I go to chanserv and put this in? /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<tonyyarusso> Sounds right
<techunit> thanks
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-09
<Takyoji> but yes, in terms of yesterday's news of Faribault: http://faribault.com/content/city-looks-revamp-technology-approach
 * Takyoji bugs and annoys tonyyarusso and sparklehistory
<sparklehistory> Takyoji: yes?
<Takyoji> just of the above babbling of mine.
